# Important (and exciting) announcement for forum!



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello everyone, 
Many of you know that for the last few years my passion for the health and fitness industry has taken the front seat in my life. Some of you are familiar with my new company, MyOamteal.com and IIFYM.com have seen the rapid growth our business has been making.
As MyOatmeal.com blows up, and we continue to move forward with new projects (like YogaPants.com) I find myself with less and less time to give the forums, so It is with great excitement and encouragement that I am making this announcement to you today.

I am turning over the entire operation of all 6 sites over the qualified staff at AutoGuide.com so they can invest the time and energy as I am unable to.
Other than some new admins doing the site maintenance and behind the scenes work, very little else will change. 

Thanks so much for everything you have done for me, and for the forums.

ANT


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Important (and exciting) announcement for the staff!*

Hello everyone,

My name is Philip, I am a community manager for Autoguide.com, I work with a small team that will manage the webmaster duties for the site.

We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.

What are our intentions?

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It’s our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

Will leadership change?

Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it’s paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.

What am I here for?

Our primary role is to be the technical contact as I said earlier. You all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes. We will also be setting up a help desk on the site for when you have questions or issues with the site or your account and need assistance.

Looking forward to working with you all.

Thanks,

Philip


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Important (and exciting) announcement for the staff!*

see ya later alligator


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Important (and exciting) announcement for the staff!*



SkizeR said:


> see ya later alligator


lol

not willing to give it a chance?

i remember thinking that when npdang sort of left or sold to ant i wouldnt like it as much. sure it kept growing and changed direction a bit but i dont know that it wouldnt have happened no matter who owned the site.

my biggest reason for liking this site is the moderators and previous owners let things run the course unlike older sites that would ban people for not agreeing with them.

as long as that stays the same and they dont make coppertone or deeppinkdiver mods ill stay 

and i can keep my signature...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Important (and exciting) announcement for the staff!*



legend94 said:


> lol
> 
> not willing to give it a chance?
> 
> ...


i was talking to ant lol


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Important (and exciting) announcement for the staff!*



SkizeR said:


> i was talking to ant lol


oops. 

he will probably still be around as much as he is now


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Important (and exciting) announcement for the staff!*



legend94 said:


> lol
> 
> not willing to give it a chance?
> 
> ...


Thanks Legend94.
It is my belief that it will continue in the same spirit as it is now since it has been a profitable direction. 
Now I have not talked with the new owners nor do I know any details about the sale other than I found out about all of it myself only two hours ago.
Every new owner has plans and ideas of what their new acquisition should be and I look forward to hearing about them with great anticipation. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Important (and exciting) announcement for the staff!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks Legend94.
> It is my belief that it will continue in the same spirit as it is now since it has been a profitable direction.
> Now I have not talked with the new owners nor do I know any details about the sale other than I found out about all of it myself only two hours ago.
> Every new owner has plans and ideas of what their new acquisition should be and I look forward to hearing about them with great anticipation.
> ...


this guy right here has been a great administrator/moderator.

actually they all are...hint hint


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey lol, how come I wasn't offered the opportunity to be made a " new owner " . On a brighter note I agree as long as changes are for the best, i will continue to hardily support the site.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Hey lol, how come I wasn't offered the opportunity to be made a " new owner " . On a brighter note I agree as long as changes are for the best, i will continue to hardily support the site.


the forum has been for sale for a while now and i think that was made public.

but message to new owners.. please leave this forum on the Tapatalk app. i heard that your other forums have their own mobile apps, but it would be awesome if this stayed on tapatalk  thanks


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Important (and exciting) announcement for the staff!*



legend94 said:


> oops.
> 
> he will probably still be around as much as he is now


Nope, he's done and gone.
The above was his last post.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

This is exciting news. Hopefully all the ads for the oatmeal stuff will disappear as well as all the health related spam threads every morning.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Diyma.....under new management....lmao.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nope, he's done and gone.
> The above was his last post.
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably an interesting story. 



maggie-g said:


> This is exciting news. Hopefully all the ads for the oatmeal stuff will disappear as well as all the health related spam threads every morning.


I must be good at blocking out ads. The only ones I see are for Russian models and vicinox does nothing for me


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

legend94 said:


> That's probably an interesting story.
> 
> 
> 
> I must be good at blocking out ads. The only ones I see are for Russian models and vicinox does nothing for me


not really an interesting story. ant hasnt been interested in car audio for a while now


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

There are no plans to make major changes to the site's rules or the spirit of how its run. The mods will still be the same mods you had before and I am working on making their time here less about chasing spammers and problems and more about helping the site to continue to grow. 



SkizeR said:


> the forum has been for sale for a while now and i think that was made public.
> but message to new owners.. please leave this forum on the Tapatalk app. i heard that your other forums have their own mobile apps, but it would be awesome if this stayed on tapatalk  thanks


Noted, I dont see plans to remove it. We have a mobile view we add to most sites but this is through browser where as tapatalk is through the app its self. 



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nope, he's done and gone.
> The above was his last post.
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You may need to coax him to stay.

-Philip


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Less spam would be helpful. 

But, on the other hand my skin is now amazing!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

imjustjason said:


> Less spam would be helpful.
> 
> But, on the other hand my skin is now amazing!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm a newbie and a noob to this forum. I think it's the members that makes this forum what it is. It's the members that share their knowledge for free that made me become a paid member. Change of management/ownership is not a concern for me. I will continue to be a paid member unless all the brains of this forum move to another, then I will follow. Thank you Sir (previous owner) 
I also, like the Tapatalk app.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

These are the same people that run the Drive Accord forum. It's well run and they seem like a solid group so I think they'll do a good job running DIYMA. A little too strict on the language so hopefully they don't try to make this place G rated.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I for one welcome our new overlords.

Makes me wonder if we should go through "ban" list. Some folks just took a disliking to ant and vocalized that. I know I was guilty of that once or thrice.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> These are the same people that run the Drive Accord forum. It's well run and they seem like a solid group so I think they'll do a good job running DIYMA. A little too strict on the language so hopefully they don't try to make this place G rated.


As long as it isn't like another site I'm on, where I'm out trying to tell someone to adjust their gain ****. And that word was "knob". Or to use an ***yzer (analyzer), or some other uber censor stuff.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> I for one welcome our new overlords.
> 
> Makes me wonder if we should go through "ban" list. Some folks just took a disliking to ant and vocalized that. I know I was guilty of that once or thrice.


THIS! there are a ton of useful members that were banned because they had voiced their opinions on ant.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

imjustjason said:


> Less spam would be helpful.
> 
> But, on the other hand my skin is now amazing!!


lololol


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> THIS! there are a ton of useful members that were banned because they had voiced their opinions on ant.


And everyone gets cynical every now and then.

The cure for me, was to utterly and completely ignore the "off topic" sub-forum. Damn government is hiding listening devices in my cheese anyway.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

fourthmeal said:


> And everyone gets cynical every now and then.
> 
> The cure for me, was to utterly and completely ignore the "off topic" sub-forum. Damn government is hiding listening devices in my cheese anyway.


OMG, I found some in my cheese too! I thought it was elvis, channeling though space aliens and bigfoot


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmmm.... this should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

New Super Admin said:


> You may need to coax him to stay.
> 
> -Philip


HAHAHA Dont think he had too many friends left here. Those who know the full history of this place are most likely welcoming some change. I also find it ironic that Ant started this thread in the general audio section instead of the site news and announcements section. Couldnt even follow his own rules lol

In case it hadnt been noticed, in the upper right hand corner of the screen there is a mouseover for myoatmeal.com. unless Ant is paying big bucks for advertising or free advertising was part of the sale, I suggest it gets removed. 


Also, going through the banned list may or may not be productive. Most of us who got banned did so on purpose and quickly got over it and have moved on. I only stay here for the ms8 thread. Its time for some new minds to step up and contribute as the "legends" of old did 10 years ago. I am excited about the new management though.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for mentioning me, love seeing legends.

Who were you Maggie g? Maybe that would explain your troll like behavior in other posts and why you got banned.


I have never had any issue with ant and like the way the forum was run under his care.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I un-banned a couple lifers and several temp ban people. I saw unfair treatment and tried to fix it. But as for the people who hated Ant, they also hated that the place was changing from a diy place to an anything goes CA place, where newbs posted stupid stuff or rehashed something for the thousandth time, so they probably don't want back in. Although we all appreciate the OG's who know enough to make learning easy, they are likely gone for good.

Jason and hatedguy rock.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope Ant realizes that he still owes me BBQ and if I am ever in his neck of the woods, I plan on collecting!


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> These are the same people that run the Drive Accord forum. It's well run and they seem like a solid group so I think they'll do a good job running DIYMA. A little too strict on the language so hopefully they don't try to make this place G rated.


DriveAccord would have come with a G rating before we came along, we just didn't change it. 



fourthmeal said:


> As long as it isn't like another site I'm on, where I'm out trying to tell someone to adjust their gain ****. And that word was "knob". Or to use an ***yzer (analyzer), or some other uber censor stuff.


HAHA! I know how the censor word filters work and there are ways around making that happen if you set it up right. You can invite you friends over for a cocktail without being censored. That being said I don't see a reason to make that kind of change here. 



maggie-g said:


> HAHAHA Don't think he had too many friends left here. Those who know the full history of this place are most likely welcoming some change. I also find it ironic that Ant started this thread in the general audio section instead of the site news and announcements section. Couldn't even follow his own rules lol
> In case it hadn't been noticed, in the upper right hand corner of the screen there is a mouseover for myoatmeal.com. unless Ant is paying big bucks for advertising or free advertising was part of the sale, I suggest it gets removed.
> Also, going through the banned list may or may not be productive. Most of us who got banned did so on purpose and quickly got over it and have moved on. I only stay here for the ms8 thread. Its time for some new minds to step up and contribute as the "legends" of old did 10 years ago. I am excited about the new management though.


I don't know the fate of the page turner thing moving forward but I can find out. as far as opening up the flood gates for banned members can be a hornets nest I am not prepared to kick. 

-Philip


----------



## tulse (Mar 16, 2010)

fourthmeal said:


> And everyone gets cynical every now and then.
> 
> The cure for me, was to utterly and completely ignore the "off topic" sub-forum. Damn government is hiding listening devices in my cheese anyway.


Did you do it actively or passively. Is there a way to keep that silly crap from coming up when you hit "New Posts".


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:




schmiddr2 said:


> Jason and hatedguy rock.


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

tulse said:


> Did you do it actively or passively. Is there a way to keep that silly crap from coming up when you hit "New Posts".


Yes. Its a minor template hack, I put in a request for it. 

-Philip


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

New Super Admin said:


> Yes. Its a minor template hack, I put in a request for it.
> 
> -Philip


That's awesome but to answer the question tulse asked, I do it passively just by mentally ignoring them. I've been a lot healthier and happier being aware of these things without judging them or creating diatribe about my beliefs. Balancing "head-in-the-sand" and "tinfoil hat" extremes has been a long journey for me.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

schmiddr2 said:


> Jason and hatedguy rock.


^^This is SO absolutely true!!


As for unbanning some OG members, I'm all for it. There are several guys that are gone that were very good for the forum, would love to see them back. like Josh said though, many may not want to come back.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

I think we have the best car audio forum in the world, we don't suffer with the hate, discontent and flaming of other members that frequent another popular car audio forum, I am proud to be a member here and will continue to be..


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> ^^This is SO absolutely true!!
> 
> 
> As for unbanning some OG members, I'm all for it. There are several guys that are gone that were very good for the forum, would love to see them back. like Josh said though, many may not want to come back.


Oh, I don't know. Just tell them the good news and let's see what happens.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

fourthmeal said:


> And everyone gets cynical every now and then.
> 
> The cure for me, was to utterly and completely ignore the "off topic" sub-forum. Damn government is hiding listening devices in my cheese anyway.


Can we get rid of that section? I mean... honestly. It's an a car audio forum.

As for AutoGuide.com getting involved, if ever advertising is posted (even for non-paying members) that automatically plays audio or video, I'll be gone. Not much of a loss but... there is another forum I was a member of that had these bloody annoying advertisements and I never returned.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Also, can I change my username with this new ownership?


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

sirbOOm said:


> Can we get rid of that section? I mean... honestly. It's an a car audio forum.
> 
> As for AutoGuide.com getting involved, if ever advertising is posted (even for non-paying members) that automatically plays audio or video, I'll be gone. Not much of a loss but... there is another forum I was a member of that had these bloody annoying advertisements and I never returned.


Offtopic is usually a necessary evil. Remove it and Offtopic conversations will infect the rest of the site. 

As for advertising that makes noise; before you jump ship if you see something like this please alert me directly via pm. 

Ads that make noise, pop up, pop under, take you away from the site etc are all not permitted on our network. If something like what I listed appears this means there is a glitch in the matrix and one of our ad partners is going to have their hand slapped. I need the issue reported directly to me ASAP so I can kill it off ASAP. 



sirbOOm said:


> Also, can I change my username with this new ownership?


Was a name change against the rules?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Can we get rid of that section? I mean... honestly. It's an a car audio forum.
> 
> As for AutoGuide.com getting involved, if ever advertising is posted (even for non-paying members) that automatically plays audio or video, I'll be gone. Not much of a loss but... there is another forum I was a member of that had these bloody annoying advertisements and I never returned.


google chrome with adblock.. it does wonders


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

New Super Admin said:


> Was a name change against the rules?


Ant made a thread a couple years ago that people would request name changes and a reason why. i also know that some people PM'd him and let them on a few instances as long as they put their old user name in their sig for a few months


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Ant made a thread a couple years ago that people would request name changes and a reason why. i also know that some people PM'd him and let them on a few instances as long as they put their old user name in their sig for a few months


Interesting, somehow my username was deactivated so I`ve had to re register with _ in the name. I don`t care about prior posts I don`t think I posted much but changing username should be user selectable option like most sites allow.
also showing in the signature something like formerly known as should do.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Can we auto close for sale threads that have been inactive for X number of days?
Prior to the forum automatically closing these, send an email or PM to the owner and alert them that it will be closed...

I PMed a mod about this a few weeks ago, as several posts that were VERY old got bumped. He said that the website is currently not making any changes. 


Oh, and please dont change the layout of the forum


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> Can we auto close for sale threads that have been inactive for X number of days?
> Prior to the forum automatically closing these, send an email or PM to the owner and alert them that it will be closed...
> 
> I PMed a mod about this a few weeks ago, as several posts that were VERY old got bumped. He said that the website is currently not making any changes.
> ...


or any thread. am i the only one bothered when some thread that hasnt been touched in 3 years gets posted in by a new member? and they dont even bump it so they dont have to make a new one, they add their own opinion on the topic and i just think "dude, the OP probably hasnt been on this site for 2 years new.."

/vent


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

frontman said:


> Welcome to the Forum!


brown nose.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> or any thread. am i the only one bothered when some thread that hasnt been touched in 3 years gets posted in by a new member? and they dont even bump it so they dont have to make a new one, they add their own opinion on the topic and i just think "dude, the OP probably hasnt been on this site for 2 years new.."
> 
> /vent


I would rather not have old threads closed, as this would create even more re-posts. A for sale thread has no purpose if the seller doesn't remain active.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> or any thread. am i the only one bothered when some thread that hasnt been touched in 3 years gets posted in by a new member? and they dont even bump it so they dont have to make a new one, they add their own opinion on the topic and i just think "dude, the OP probably hasnt been on this site for 2 years new.."
> 
> /vent


Judging by some of your recent remarks, you might just be the only one bothered…lol. 
Of course addessing the OP in an ancient thread might well be silly if the OP is no longer around (though certainly that can be checked by searching for forum activity before posting in an old thread), but asking a question on the same subject matter (hopefully after reading the thread and ascertaining that the answer has not already been posted) is dam GOOD netiquette IMO, as it keeps multiple threads from starting on the exact same subject. All that being said, I also realize that most people no longer care to use the search function and simply want instant "information gratification", but it still does not bother me when people intentionally or even accidentally bring up an old thread. Of course, unclosed for sale threads are another matter, but Hell I have even found some great deals on rare equipment by posting in an old unclosed thread inquiring about the equipment for sale…sorry if that pisses you off.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

New Super Admin said:


> Offtopic is usually a necessary evil. Remove it and Offtopic conversations will infect the rest of the site.


You could just remove Offtopic from the Latest Posts section of the Forum's homepage.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

New Super Admin said:


> DriveAccord would have come with a G rating before we came along, we just didn't change it.
> 
> -Philip


Ah, didnt know that but thats good to hear. Like I said, I think you guys do good work and Im excited that y'all will be taking the wheel here and I feel pretty confident this will work out well. I may become a paying member again. :rockon:

Only one concern though, Im not that thrilled with the redesign of the Drive Accord forums. Is that format coming here or will things stay the same?


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Interesting, somehow my username was deactivated so I`ve had to re register with _ in the name. I don`t care about prior posts I don`t think I posted much but changing username should be user selectable option like most sites allow.
> also showing in the signature something like formerly known as should do.


It can be, I just wanted to check before I acted. 



DLO13 said:


> Can we auto close for sale threads that have been inactive for X number of days?
> Prior to the forum automatically closing these, send an email or PM to the owner and alert them that it will be closed...
> I PMed a mod about this a few weeks ago, as several posts that were VERY old got bumped. He said that the website is currently not making any changes.
> Oh, and please dont change the layout of the forum


For old classifeds posts, I can see if we can auto expire threads after a year and they be hidden. 
I don't see plans in the immediate to make any major changes here. 



DLO13 said:


> You could just remove Offtopic from the Latest Posts section of the Forum's homepage.


We applied a hack last night to remove it from new posts when you click the button. 



MacLeod said:


> Ah, didnt know that but thats good to hear. Like I said, I think you guys do good work and Im excited that y'all will be taking the wheel here and I feel pretty confident this will work out well. I may become a paying member again. :rockon:
> ncern though, Im not that thrilled with the redesign of the Drive Accord forums. Is that format coming here or will things stay the same?


There are a few reasons we modified the skins on most of our auto sites. The big one was Google. We had to add a mobile friendly view of the site (tapatalk does not count, its an app) or start getting penalized in search rankings. The whole change in the skin of the site was a whole package to make the site run faster and keep us in Google's good graces. The site should have a legacy skin installed, you can look to the bottom left of the page for a drop down that brings you to the menu with the legacy option. 

-Philip


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I like off topic, now I have to look for it, damn you people.
How about simple solution for you don`t click on title if you don`t like it.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

New Super Admin said:


> For old classifeds posts, I can see if we can auto expire threads after a year and they be hidden.
> 
> -Philip


I don't know that they should be hidden, closed sure, but hidden would not allow us to go back and see what price items did or didn't sell for in the past. Having the history is nice.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Not sure if it already exists in a sub forum but what about a picture gallery ?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

imjustjason said:


> I don't know that they should be hidden, closed sure, but hidden would not allow us to go back and see what price items did or didn't sell for in the past. Having the history is nice.


Agreed. if it`s not broken don't fix it. history is the must, that`s how people find this site, google search return old posts, they click on it start reading- register create more traffic everybody win.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> I like off topic, now I have to look for it, damn you people.
> How about simple solution for you don`t click on title if you don`t like it.


I can't believe we agree 

Could we do some polling before things like this are changed?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

imjustjason said:


> I don't know that they should be hidden, closed sure, but hidden would not allow us to go back and see what price items did or didn't sell for in the past. Having the history is nice.


The history is very nice, especially when trying to price items or track an items history on more rare items.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

imjustjason said:


> I don't know that they should be hidden, closed sure, but hidden would not allow us to go back and see what price items did or didn't sell for in the past. Having the history is nice.


This! Even though some people go through and remove their pricing info once the transaction is made.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

This...
Autoclose Thread After X Days Inactivity (Works from date of last post in thread!) - vBulletin.org Forum


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

legend94 said:


> I can't believe we agree


omg, what day is this, hurry up and mark the calendar


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> I can't believe we agree
> 
> Could we do some polling before things like this are changed?


Come on Justin we agree on lot of things you just fail to admit it sometimes...

great idea polling changes, kinda democracy in totalitarian world of internet forums ownership.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Why would you need to close old posts? In the classifieds yes they should be closed, but old threads can still be brought up, preventing new threads and therefore forum clutter. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

DLO13 said:


> You could just remove Offtopic from the Latest Posts section of the Forum's homepage.


If we're talking about the "Latest Posts" section, can we get the "Latest Classifieds Post" to actually be from the classifieds not just a bunch of ebay links.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm relatively new to the site and the community but, I had a suggestion about the content of the site...

I was wondering if it would be possible to create sub-pages under the classifieds section to properly catalog the items that are for sale? Sort of emulating the structure that the Car Audio Classifieds.org site offers. I believe the structure would make it easier to post ads and also search ads based on the type of item a user would be looking for.

Just a suggestion


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope the new mod team can do something about the epicly slow load times I've been experiencing here for the last few days..one was so bad it actually crashed my laptop..no idea how.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Lycancatt said:


> I hope the new mod team can do something about the epicly slow load times I've been experiencing here for the last few days..one was so bad it actually crashed my laptop..no idea how.


Highly doubt it`s this site problem, works very fast on any of my devices.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sometimes the home page is slow for me. thats about it


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I like the new feature of being able to type a post on the bottom without logging in using pc's, a few other forums have that also.


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

legend94 said:


> The history is very nice, especially when trying to price items or track an items history on more rare items.


Agreed. Closing old threads will still make them searchable. 



DLO13 said:


> This...
> Autoclose Thread After X Days Inactivity (Works from date of last post in thread!) - vBulletin.org Forum


I will look into this. 



gckless said:


> Why would you need to close old posts? In the classifieds yes they should be closed, but old threads can still be brought up, preventing new threads and therefore forum clutter. Just my opinion anyway.


I think the plan is only for the classifieds. 



Lycancatt said:


> I hope the new mod team can do something about the epicly slow load times I've been experiencing here for the last few days..one was so bad it actually crashed my laptop..no idea how.


Keep me posted if this keeps happening to you. 

-Philip


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> I hope the new mod team can do something about the epicly slow load times I've been experiencing here for the last few days..one was so bad it actually crashed my laptop..no idea how.


I wasn't aware that the old mod team was replaced Michael.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I wasn't aware that the old mod team was replaced Michael.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


you still have you badge it seems.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

jb4674 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm relatively new to the site and the community but, I had a suggestion about the content of the site...
> 
> ...



I would be against this. lol


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> I hope the new mod team can do something about the epicly slow load times I've been experiencing here for the last few days..one was so bad it actually crashed my laptop..no idea how.


Heh. This sounds like one of the old calls I would get when i worked Help Desk.

I promise this site didn't crash your PC


----------



## plushterry (Jan 22, 2015)

Well hopefully this will be a good thing. I'm fairly new here, but I can defo sense a bad vibe from the past, which is a shame because this is a great forum with a lot of very decent knowledgeable folk who are willing to share. With a bit of luck, maybe the forum can return to it's former glory.


BTW, I totally agree with whoever said about auto-playing adverts.. If I see that *@!#ing Red Bull soap box advert again grrrr.......

Surely you can make enough money from ads for unregistered members without pissing off all the contributing members??


----------



## matt_m (Apr 21, 2009)

Two words... ad blocker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

plushterry said:


> Well hopefully this will be a good thing. I'm fairly new here, but I can defo sense a bad vibe from the past, which is a shame because this is a great forum with a lot of very decent knowledgeable folk who are willing to share. With a bit of luck, maybe the forum can return to it's former glory.
> 
> 
> BTW, I totally agree with whoever said about auto-playing adverts.. If I see that *@!#ing Red Bull soap box advert again grrrr.......
> ...


Before you get your backs up in anticipation we are going to ruin your experience here please read back to my response to that post. 

*We do not allow ads that make noise, that pop up, pop under or take you away from the page. If you see something like this happen alert this account via PM. I need to know if you see somthing like this while you are logged into the site because it means there is a problem either with our ad network or your computer. Either way I want to be able to quickly solve this issue on our end or help you if its on your end. *

-Philip


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

matt_m said:


> Two words... ad blocker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


exactly , right now my ABP icon shows 4 ads blocked on this tab alone in this session alone.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

matt_m said:


> Two words... ad blocker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep. i do not get ONE single ad when im on diyma when i use adblock and adblock plus


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

New Super Admin said:


> Before you get your backs up in anticipation we are going to ruin your experience here please read back to my response to that post.
> 
> *We do not allow ads that make noise, that pop up, pop under or take you away from the page. If you see something like this happen alert this account via PM. I need to know if you see somthing like this while you are logged into the site because it means there is a problem either with our ad network or your computer. Either way I want to be able to quickly solve this issue on our end or help you if its on your end. *
> 
> -Philip


Philip and the rest of the team are here to help guys, not make it worse.
Now Philip, if you had a hack that made new members have to use the search engine at least 10 times before starting a new sound deadening thread that would be awesome! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I wasn't aware that the old mod team was replaced Michael.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



I certainly hope it wasn't! I said new mods..as in the new site admin folks who might make changes..with a name like "super admin" it sounds like we must appeal to him for changes we would like to see.


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> exactly , right now my ABP icon shows 4 ads blocked on this tab alone in this session alone.


I am sure it showed you more before today so this should be a good thing. 

-Philip


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> I certainly hope it wasn't! I said new mods..as in the new site admin folks who might make changes..with a name like "super admin" it sounds like we must appeal to him for changes we would like to see.


Been meaning to change that. The New Super Admin was an account created for me during the acquisition process by ANT. This was not meant to have any kind of evil insect overlords/1984 movie vibe to it. 

-Philip


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Philip and the rest of the team are here to help guys, not make it worse.
> Now Philip, if you had a hack that made new members have to use the search engine at least 10 times before starting a new sound deadening thread that would be awesome!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I wish I knew if one of those existed. You can force new accounts to post in the introductions section of the site before they can post anywhere else and then when they post an intro we can set up a bot to reply with "Thanks, welcome to the community! And then a flight attendant type instruction on where the they can find search, the bathrooms and all the emergency exits. 

-Philip


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

New Super Admin said:


> I wish I knew if one of those existed. You can force new accounts to post in the introductions section of the site before they can post anywhere else and then when they post an intro we can set up a bot to reply with "Thanks, welcome to the community! And then a flight attendant type instruction on where the they can find search, the bathrooms and all the emergency exits.
> 
> -Philip


It was a "tongue-in-cheek" request but the idea of an instructional guide for new accounts to complete has merit and is intriguing. Can it be done?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lycancatt said:


> I certainly hope it wasn't! I said new mods..as in the new site admin folks who might make changes..with a name like "super admin" it sounds like we must appeal to him for changes we would like to see.


I take it as him having a sense of humor.


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It was a "tongue-in-cheek" request but the idea of an instructional guide for new accounts to complete has merit and is intriguing. Can it be done?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


It can be tried, there is always folks what will not bother to read a how to or introduction. Usually the same folks that respond to the PM telling them to post an introduction with expletives followed with an explanation that they cant post their stuff for sale or a question they have. These are few and far between though generally a pm telling them to post the introduction and that they should read these linked stickied posts might not hurt? It also can help some to corral spammers. This may sound strange but a site with a really good example of how this is set up is mytractorforum.com. They set this up originally as a way to corral spam attacks on the site but have a really good getting started guide. 

-Philip

-Philip


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

New Super Admin said:


> There are a few reasons we modified the skins on most of our auto sites. The big one was Google. We had to add a mobile friendly view of the site (tapatalk does not count, its an app) or start getting penalized in search rankings. The whole change in the skin of the site was a whole package to make the site run faster and keep us in Google's good graces. The site should have a legacy skin installed, you can look to the bottom left of the page for a drop down that brings you to the menu with the legacy option.
> 
> -Philip


Drive Accord is absolute the worst on my phone. The mobile version is very slow and hard to navigate with numerous ads. Please don't do that here, I no longer visit the website from my phone. I truly hate it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Searching old for sale threads is what brought me to this site. As long as they stay searchable like the super admin said then they should disappear. I agree off topic is a must and again if you don't like it-don't click it. If forcing new members to visit a tutorial can also slow down spam that's a win/win. Categorized classifieds would be fantastic. Itemized with all ebay links on their own. I've never gotten one ad on this site. You guys need to step up your browser or carrier! 

One thing I would like is for contributing members to have a more customizable home page.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

New Super Admin said:


> Been meaning to change that. The New Super Admin was an account created for me during the acquisition process by ANT. This was not meant to have any kind of evil insect overlords/1984 movie vibe to it.
> 
> -Philip


Anything other than Banhammer...or BanHalen


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

It would be nice if when searching here Sticky posts showed up first, then most recent. The search function here, unless you use the advanced portion and some fancy wording, is about useless. It's to broad. Google itself brings up better results and many here have resorted to over the function built in. 

Not that anything can be changed there, idk...


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

Bruce BANNER...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn......yall need to slow down on the change requests! I kinda like the way it is now. Would hate to see anything get fubar'd over some petty request that's really not needed. The sight is pretty polished as is........ants gone, quit yer bitchin.....


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

imjustjason said:


> Less spam would be helpful.
> 
> But, on the other hand my skin is now amazing!!


You use spam on your skin? Have to try that...mmm


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

PLEASE don't change the classified section. I HATE CACO, and the mods over there, one in particular are assholes. 

As for everything else, if its not broke, why try to fix it?

Now that Ant is gone, I am going to upgrade my membership.

Randy


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

...and bring back the Like button


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

RandyJ75 said:


> PLEASE don't change the classified section. I HATE CACO, and the mods over there, one in particular are assholes.
> 
> As for everything else, if its not broke, why try to fix it?
> 
> ...


I personally like categorization. Of course everyone will have their opinion, but I feel it makes searching for something you want so much easier, which should make selling easier. Win-win. Just in my opinion. Are you against it simply because you don't like CACO? Because that's what it seems like based on the reasons you gave.



BigAl205 said:


> ...and bring back the Like button


This. Like, thank, dislike. Reputation is nice sometimes, but we don't need it. I think the three aforementioned buttons go a long way though.


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

Theslaking said:


> Searching old for sale threads is what brought me to this site. As long as they stay searchable like the super admin said then they should disappear. I agree off topic is a must and again if you don't like it-don't click it. If forcing new members to visit a tutorial can also slow down spam that's a win/win. Categorized classifieds would be fantastic. Itemized with all ebay links on their own. I've never gotten one ad on this site. You guys need to step up your browser or carrier!
> One thing I would like is for contributing members to have a more customizable home page.


I will look into this classifieds issue. Having an archive of what things have sold for is great especially for those researching things. Part of this is to help the current mod team with managing the site. 

The new user help section is not like one of those safety videos they made you watch as a teenager before they would let you work the frier. This is just a quick orientation for those who don't know much of how a forum works or where the rules are. Having new members post an intro allows them to be welcomed and also pointed in the right direction if they are lost. If there are here to sell little blue pills or stuff to make your skin look great they will either not figure out they need to post an intro and never be able to post or they will spam the intro section of the site and be escorted out post haste. 

I will not remove an off topic section from a site, its never ever a good idea to do that. 

I think maybe a separate sub-forum just for ebay listings? Regular classifieds would be for things you are selling directly and the ebay classifieds would not be, you would post your own ebay links or great finds you want to share. 



Beckerson1 said:


> It would be nice if when searching here Sticky posts showed up first, then most recent. The search function here, unless you use the advanced portion and some fancy wording, is about useless. It's to broad. Google itself brings up better results and many here have resorted to over the function built in.
> Not that anything can be changed there, idk...


Will see if there is a plugin to show you sticky first. I will have a chat with the techs to look at how search is managed on here and if we can improve this. 



claydo said:


> Damn......yall need to slow down on the change requests! I kinda like the way it is now. Would hate to see anything get fubar'd over some petty request that's really not needed. The sight is pretty polished as is........ants gone, quit yer bitchin.....


Keep me on notice, not trying to make sweeping changes but certainly want to fix whatever we can. 



BigAl205 said:


> ...and bring back the Like button


This is gonna start a big argument, haha! Adding like buttons to forums is not a bad thing in my opinion but it will spark some heated debate for sure. 

-Philip


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

RandyJ75 said:


> PLEASE don't change the classified section. I HATE CACO, and the mods over there, one in particular are assholes.
> 
> As for everything else, if its not broke, why try to fix it?
> 
> ...


As it stands right now, the classified section is a rat's nest of classified ads. There's no separation of any type of item being sold and the user must look through several ads/pages to find what he/she is looking for.

I don't know about you but, it certainly sounds like you have some issue with the folks at the CACO site and that's fine but, I merely used it as a reference for the layout.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I wouldn't want to jump in asking for changes, but I will say I think we should leave the DIYMA Misc section as is (Car Audio Classifieds/eBay/Hot Deals/Off Topic). We don't need a dozen different categories plus subcategories like CACO for Classifieds. We've all learned to work with the system we have and I'd personally rather not have to jump from category to category looking for things. DIYMA forums are also robust enough that we don't need 20+ additional classified forums to fill out the site.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Classified subforum is nuisance, people use search or new posts anyway, cluttering aka CAco style is unnecessary IMHO. Click on classified see all new bumped posts first, sorting through subforums after that? really?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Classified subforum is nuisance, people use search or new posts anyway, cluttering aka CAco style is unnecessary IMHO. Click on classified see all new bumped posts first, sorting through subforums after that? really?


Where is the "LIKE" button?


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

jb4674 said:


> As it stands right now, the classified section is a rat's nest of classified ads. There's no separation of any type of item being sold and the user must look through several ads/pages to find what he/she is looking for.
> 
> I don't know about you but, it certainly sounds like you have some issue with the folks at the CACO site and that's fine but, I merely used it as a reference for the layout.


Thats what the search function is for...


AS for CACO, yep, I don't like it some of the mods there, especially one in particular, are pricks.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I HATE different sub groups in classifieds. I joined one site but it was tiring to look at amps then subs then....


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Classified subforum is nuisance, people use search or new posts anyway, cluttering aka CAco style is unnecessary IMHO. Click on classified see all new bumped posts first, sorting through subforums after that? really?


I have to agree. I browse all my forums by the New Posts button. Here, you hit New Posts and 2/3 of the posts are Classified bumps. It gets really annoying. I wish there was at least a way to set an option to where certain sections wouldnt show up under the New Posts tab. Unless there is and Im just a moron and dont know about it. 

After posting this, I hit New Posts and this is a screenshot.


----------



## Kapp1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Speaking of the classifides. I just paid for the tier one sub. So I could post in the classifides. When I tried to post it was sent to the mods for approval. I haven't heard anything about it yet. Can someone help with this. Thanks.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Kapp1 said:


> Speaking of the classifides. I just paid for the tier one sub. So I could post in the classifides. When I tried to post it was sent to the mods for approval. I haven't heard anything about it yet. Can someone help with this. Thanks.


The former owner was the only one that had the proper access to correct issues like this.
The DIYMA mod team didn't and still doesn't.
You'll want to use the following forum to reach the new owner's mod team to fix it but be patient as by the absence of their responses, I don't think any of them work the weekends. 

DIYMA Site Issues and Support - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Kapp1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks, I have posted in that forum also. I guess I will see what happens on Monday. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I had a long and productive phone call with the staff at Verticalscope today so I could get up to speed on what's going on.
This is a very big company with ownership of nearly 1000 sites.
The good news is that they have multiple teams containing many very knowledgeable and efficient members versed in the operations of vbulletin and forum operation in order to solve problems quickly.
Also they have staff members operating 24/7 so problems can be addressed even on Sundays. 

As far as forum moderation and regular DIYMA business, that's what I and the mod team are here for but for everything else, these guys are here for us and ready to help. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

Despite the impression of the size of the company I can still see most of the people I work with without even standing up. we are still quite hands on when it comes to making sure things run smoothly but the rest is up to you all to make sure you can maintain the spirit you all built the community on. I had a good conversation with Brett on the phone today and though we try to maintain continuity as a focus there is always ways you can improve and organize things to make a site more enjoyable to the membership and to the mods. You will see some new sections added in the coming days and hopefully some new features added in the coming weeks. 

Let us know what you think!

-Philip


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

3 new forums have been added to DIYMA today. 
Please click the link below for the announcement and details.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...849-3-new-forums-added-diyma.html#post2330281



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I would like to see 12-15 posts per page, not 25 as it is, sometimes I spend over 15 secs scrolling down to the bottom and if someone posted many pics through photobucket, forget it, It could take 3-4 times longer on a tablet or phone, even laptops with not so fast processors choke in the process


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Alrojoca said:


> I would like to see 12-15 posts per page, not 25 as it is, sometimes I spend over 15 secs scrolling down to the bottom and if someone posted many pics through photobucket, forget it, It could take 3-4 times longer on a tablet or phone, even laptops with not so fast processors choke in the process


My approach is simple if it not broken don`t fix it. Some pages indeed takes longer than others to scroll than others but why I have to suffer clicking between pages it you too cheap to invest in faster hardware?
setup you mouse to scroll more lines per click or touch pad or whatever pointing device you using and stop fixing not broken things. 
THat is of course IMHO.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> My approach is simple if it not broken don`t fix it. Some pages indeed takes longer than others to scroll than others but why I have to suffer clicking between pages it you too cheap to invest in faster hardware?
> setup you mouse to scroll more lines per click or touch pad or whatever pointing device you using and stop fixing not broken things.
> THat is of course IMHO.


Since I got my iPad mini 3, it has been easier and faster, faster hardware is not going to solve the issue, since I used other newer faster computers, using an app may improve the experience.

Other forums, tend to have 10 posts per page and the experience is smoother in my opinion. Can't have it all, maybe it can't be changed anyway.


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

Alrojoca said:


> I would like to see 12-15 posts per page, not 25 as it is, sometimes I spend over 15 secs scrolling down to the bottom and if someone posted many pics through photobucket, forget it, It could take 3-4 times longer on a tablet or phone, even laptops with not so fast processors choke in the process


You can control this yourself from your user control panel, here is a link to the page to get you started. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scroll to "Thread Display Options"

Then find "Number of Posts to Show Per Page"

It should be set to show forum default. Pick the number closest to what you want to see in a thread. 

-Philip


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks, I will try that, although I don't know if I need to be logged in in order to use that option. I hope it can work either way.


----------



## New Super Admin (Mar 27, 2015)

The site will always work better when you are logged in. 

-Philip


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I vote we go back to allowing off topic threads be included into new posts.



Also, if we allowed just a bit of shaming in the classifieds it would make them less crowded. I get so tired of seeing items at retail price or higher. We all know who does it....


----------



## tulse (Mar 16, 2010)

Life is too short to waste so many 45 seconds. Can we please, oh please, oh please, get rid of this relic from the dial-up era. 

Or at least something in between $10 and $60 memberships.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

tulse said:


> Life is too short to waste so many 45 seconds. Can we please, oh please, oh please, get rid of this relic from the dial-up era.
> 
> Or at least something in between $10 and $60 memberships.


you've got 300 posts to go, and this goes away... for free!


get into the DIYMA 500 club, tulse.

you're in it now, might as well look the part.


----------



## tulse (Mar 16, 2010)

cajunner said:


> you've got 300 posts to go, and this goes away... for free!
> 
> 
> get into the DIYMA 500 club, tulse.
> ...


Maybe everyone wants to know what I'm listening to for the next 28 hours?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT86AoSGEL8


----------



## mmnjtwa (Apr 6, 2015)

tulse said:


> Life is too short to waste so many 45 seconds. Can we please, oh please, oh please, get rid of this relic from the dial-up era.
> 
> Or at least something in between $10 and $60 memberships.





cajunner said:


> you've got 300 posts to go, and this goes away... for free!
> 
> 
> get into the DIYMA 500 club, tulse.
> ...


Cajunner, are you a Nola guy, too? Good to see some local guys among this forum, tulse. I haven't been in the audio game in a while, but jumping back in now, hence the recent membership (and low post count.)


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Few members myself included was against moving Off topic out of the new posts list, few others for it. So here is the pol I think should be taken http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/186833-petition-move-off-topic-back-new-posts-list.html


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

please put off topic back in new posts!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> please put off topic back in new posts!


majority voted to put it back,please.http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/186833-petition-move-off-topic-back-new-posts-list.html#post2432393


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I voted yes, I just wanted it to pop up to new posts here as it won't in the off topic thread you have


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I voted no. Dont care about a bunch of flame threads on my car audio forum. Now if I could just get the Classifieds off the New Post list Id be even happier. Obviously the best answer would be for the option to choose which threads show up in New Posts. Not even sure if that option is possible but it would solve the problem. Everybody gets what they want.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> I voted no. Dont care about a bunch of flame threads on my car audio forum. Now if I could just get the Classifieds off the New Post list Id be even happier.


just don`t click on what you not interested in. simple. why is that so hard is beyond me. or create bookmarks to certain parts of the forum and click on bookmarks instead. General
 System Desegn help me like that
no need to rewrite forum software to customize what sections to show.
classifieds is what create traffic on the site and that makes revenue- no revenue- no forum. 
regardless you voted as you see fit, let`s democracy decide what people want.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> majority voted to put it back,please.http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/186833-petition-move-off-topic-back-new-posts-list.html#post2432393


LOL! 9 members in the positive category hardly constitutes a majority.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL! 9 members in the positive category hardly constitutes a majority.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


 poll is not closed yet but in 5 hours 50% more voted yes,Enough to pass in my books. not in your opinion?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

legend94 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaa.. Justin, I just seen this. Id ban you first! 

Welcome new Super Admin guy, seems like you have a good sense of humor, we all appreciate that..


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL! 9 members in the positive category hardly constitutes a majority.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Agreed, but....always a but. Lol. It seems like it got changed with less than 9 

I'll keep coming back either way.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> Agreed, but....always a but. Lol. It seems like it got changed with less than 9
> 
> I'll keep coming back either way.


 Wait, clear it up for me please, agreed with what?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> Wait, clear it up for me please, agreed with what?


Agree that 9 votes is not a majority but it seems like it got changed based on a few.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> Agree that 9 votes is not a majority but it seems like it got changed based on a few.


I see, now we have 12vs 8. 50% more votes. at what point would we call it majority?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> I see, now we have 12vs 8. 50% more votes. at what point would we call it majority?


but theres thousands registered on this forum. to bad no one will see it since the thread is in off topic though :laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> but theres thousands registered on this forum. to bad no one will see it since the thread is in off topic though :laugh:


 Yet 50% of all who voted want OT back.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I didn't change it so the super admins must have.
I don't care either way.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> just don`t click on what you not interested in. simple. why is that so hard is beyond me. or create bookmarks to certain parts of the forum and click on bookmarks instead. General
> System Desegn help me like that
> no need to rewrite forum software to customize what sections to show.
> classifieds is what create traffic on the site and that makes revenue- no revenue- no forum.
> regardless you voted as you see fit, let`s democracy decide what people want.


Because I come to a car audio forum and this is a screen shot from me clicking New Posts just a minute ago:










So basically there aint crap for me to read here. I see a page full of red and I immediately wander back to my PC forums. When the Off Topic threads were in there as well it was even worse. Youd have a whole page or 2 of threads that had nothing to do with car audio. 

I get what youre saying and normally Im big on "dont like it, dont click on it" but its just getting to be a little much when this place is more DIYFS/OT than DIYMA. Like I said, if we could just have an option to click a box where a certain forum doesnt show up on New Posts, it would be a big help and solve everybody's problem. You OT and FS guys have a valid point and have a right to have your preferred threads show up so I guess Im asking more for the ability to block what I dont want rather than to deprive you guys of what you do.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

i`d be happy to reprogram your browsing behavior if you let me. 
new posts is what they are new posts. you don`t like classifieds, i don`t like newbies bitching about same problems about their alternator noise over and over again so what to do? You can bookmark subforums you interested in and go directly there or you can log out and go watch TV. Until forum software not let us select what we want or don`t want to see your problem is not solvable. excluding subforums from new posts is not universal solution to everyone. as such thing does not exist.
Do you think that sellers bumping their thread too often and that is main reason why they pop up on top all the time?
most forums I`m on have some kind of rules about bumping but it seems not this one.
I never bump mine more than once a day. most forums allow that or every 12 hours. maybe that is something needed to be done.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I see a photography one too in that screenshot.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

What moron would recommend removing off topic from new posts. Lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

legend94 said:


> I see a photography one too in that screenshot.


thats me


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> just don`t click on what you not interested in. simple. why is that so hard is beyond me. or create bookmarks to certain parts of the forum and click on bookmarks instead. General
> System Desegn help me like that
> no need to rewrite forum software to customize what sections to show.
> classifieds is what create traffic on the site and that makes revenue- no revenue- no forum.
> regardless you voted as you see fit, let`s democracy decide what people want.


You have made multiple comments about people changing their browsing habits and methods to better fit your needs... I don't get it.

If you are so interested in the off-topic section, bookmark the freaking page and stop complaining. I find it far more annoying that you are complaining about the same thing day after day. It is a CAR AUDIO FORUM. If someone wants to come here, with what you feel are rookie or stupid questions, it is their right. 

:dead_horse:

You remind me of Billy Bob Thornton in Tombstone...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2YVyLLKRHw


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oh **** i cant believe i forgot about this and didnt bring it up. there used to be a "thanks" feature that the old owner removed, and everyone asked for it back, but never budged. would it be possible for that "thanks button" to be enabled again?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Start a poll I'll be second to vote for it. Never really understood why it was removed.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

3rd!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Start a poll I'll be second to vote for it. Never really understood why it was removed.


no one does, and of coarse we never got a reason why. thanks ant. but i think it helped motivate members to give better, more thorough answers. where would i even make a poll for that


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> oh **** i cant believe i forgot about this and didnt bring it up. there used to be a "thanks" feature that the old owner removed, and everyone asked for it back, but never budged. would it be possible for that "thanks button" to be enabled again?


You're asking in the wrong forum.

DIYMA Site Issues and Support - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't forget you can still add reputation


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You're asking in the wrong forum.
> 
> DIYMA Site Issues and Support - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum
> 
> ...


well the admin still saw it didnt he  nah i just didnt really know where to put it and remembered we all brought up some ideas in this thread and thought this would be a good spot so i didnt have to bother people with a new thread. what do you think about this though? like maybe an upvote/downvote type of deal like on a bunch of other message boards have


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

legend94 said:


> Don't forget you can still add reputation


yeah but no one really does that or pays attention to it


----------

